# Ruger Mini-30



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

How dependable are the Ruger Mini-30's. Are there any particular parts that prone to failure?

I heard they've improve the accuracy of these rifles in the last two or three years,,,is that correct?

Thanks,
T.J.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know about the accuracy. They are solid rifles. The average user will never wear out a mini14 or mini30. When I had a mini14 I put thousands of rounds down range and almost never cleaned it. Accuracy was good for two or three shots but that was it. Granted most of the rounds that came out were fired as fast as I could work the trigger.

Saddam Hussein was not found hiding in a "hole." Saddam was roundhouse-kicked in the head by Chuck Norris in Kansas, which sent him through the earth, stopping just short of the surface of Iraq.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Several years ago ruger re-tooled the whole process making of the mini's.

I have heard they are a lot more accurate now, I believe they make a target model now too, and have always been fairly dependable.


----------



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I have an AR-15 5.56 but I wanted to step up to a little more powerful round. It seems like I've been reading a lot as of late about the AR-15's tendency to have problems because of so many moving parts.

I've never had any problems with mine but I don't fire mine as often as some people do. I liked the idea of a 7.62X39 weapon because of all the surplus ammo (like the 223 for the AR) and the fact that it had a little more punch.

I didn't want to go with a 308 due to cost, weight, etc,,etc so I thought the Mini-30 might be a good trade off.

Thanks Again,
T.J.


----------



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I didn't really like the idea of the AK's due to fact that they not very accurate. That's the reason I was asking about the accuracy of the Mini-30.

I know the AK's are dependable but I've heard some pretty bad things about the fact that there not very accurate.

I'm not talking about tac-driving accuracy I'd just like to have a weapon in that caliber that had acceptable combat/defense accuracy.

T.J.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most cheap 7.62X39 ammo is not very accurate. Some will shoot ok in some rifles but more like a shotgun in others. When I had one in 223 it shot very well if it was cold. Once I heated it up accuracy was poor. I would like to know how bad it would get with cheap ammo.

I do not think the AR has more moving parts they are just closer in tolerances. The AK can almost be built with a Dermel if you had the time. Not all rifles are made the same. AR's are the same some are outright trash and others ok. I have a few AR's and have not had any problems with any of them. One I know has over 10,000 rds. shot threw it. My PD rifle has over 6,000 down range and in both of them I never replaced any parts except for a trigger in my PD one. I just wanted a better one. I take that back I did have to get a new charging handle. I have a 22 conversion and had to modify the charging handle so it would work great.

Chuck Norris doesn't look both ways before he crosses the street... he just roundhouses any cars that get too close.


----------

